# Move your "old" bookmarks before july 1st!



## creativeforge (Jun 12, 2020)

Dear members, there has been some confusion concerning the "Bookmark" feature on the forum. I only became aware of it once I updated the bookmark addon lately, and realized that the new version of the software already had a bookmark option, therefore duplicating the function. 

So we ended up with two (2) distinct bookmarks lists. 

OLD LIST: https://vi-control.net/community/bookmark/

NEW LIST: https://vi-control.net/community/bookmarklist/

This has been corrected now. However, this also means that we need you to transfer all your old bookmarks from the OLD to the NEW.

We looked but could not find a way to do this via the database due to the extra plugin creating code issues with the database filing structure. So, unfortunately, it has to be done manually.

_*NOTE:* If you have nothing on the OLD LIST: https://vi-control.net/community/bookmark/ then you need not bother any further. If you do then keep reading._

*Here is how to transfer your bookmarks to the NEW list:*

1) Please copy/paste all bookmarks found on the OLD list here >> https://vi-control.net/community/bookmark/ << in a document, Notepad or an email draft for safe keeping. (Most importantly, make sure you copy/paste the URL/LINK for each bookmark you want to transfer). 

2) Then in your browser, paste each of those links one by one. Once that post opens, CREATE a bookmark by clicking the Bookmark icon, entering a note to tag/identify your bookmark if you wish, and click Submit.

[Check the short video screen for a primer]

View attachment move-bookmarks.mp4




















DONE! All your new bookmarks will now show here >> https://vi-control.net/community/bookmarklist/ << (also accessible from the bookmark icon and your member panel). If you don't see them right away, simply refresh the page.

*So please make sure you review your bookmarks here: https://vi-control.net/community/bookmark/ and recreate them so they show here: https://vi-control.net/community/bookmarklist/*

IMPORTANT: the OLD LIST of bookmarks will not be accessible after midnight July 1st, EDT. *This change will be irreversible*.

I apologize for any inconvenience. If you have any questions, please always feel free to ask.

Regards,

André


----------



## pmcrockett (Jun 12, 2020)

Couple quick questions:

All of my bookmarks already show up in both /bookmark and /bookmarklist. Does this mean I don't have to do anything?

When creating bookmarks, does it make a difference whether we use the bookmark icon in the upper right or the Bookmark button in the lower right?


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 12, 2020)

pmcrockett said:


> Couple quick questions:
> 
> All of my bookmarks already show up in both /bookmark and /bookmarklist. Does this mean I don't have to do anything?
> 
> When creating bookmarks, does it make a difference whether we use the bookmark icon in the upper right or the Bookmark button in the lower right?



GREAT QUESTIONS!

_All of my bookmarks already show up in both /bookmark and /bookmarklist. Does this mean I don't have to do anything?_

> CORRECT. If ALL of them (check if there's not a "page" 2, 3, etc) are in both places. And from now on, and for the past couple days, any new bookmark should automatically land in /bookmarklist.

_When creating bookmarks, does it make a difference whether we use the bookmark icon in the upper right or the Bookmark button in the lower right?_

> Not anymore. That's what created the duplication. But this is now merged. You can use EITHER of these and they will land you bookmarks on /bookmarklist. 

The icon just gives you a couple options - one is to CREATE a bookmark, and the other one is to ACCESS your bookmark list. You can also access you bookmark list by going to your member panel options, but this allows you to skip a step.

Hope this helps!

Andre


----------



## robgb (Jun 14, 2020)

I didn't even know I could have bookmarks...


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 14, 2020)

robgb said:


> I didn't even know I could have bookmarks...


Me neither. This opens up a lot options When I want to find something again. Thanks


----------



## Ashermusic (Jun 14, 2020)

Never bookmarked here either.


----------



## tav.one (Jun 17, 2020)

This is a little messy situation for me. I have a some bookmarks synced and some are not, but its very difficult to know which are synced as they're sorted differently in both pages.

I've got around 100 of them, do I really have to do 100 of them one by one? No other option of syncing them?


----------

